# Tortoise paintings



## Neal (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello fellow tortoise people!

Does anyone know of any quality tortoise paintings, pictures, or posters? I've accepted my first full time office job that starts in January. Looking to hang up a few tortoise paintings as a conversation piece. Here is one I already have that is the quality I'm looking for.







Thanks!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 5, 2010)

Jay Frewer at turtlesandtortoises.com has prints by Marvin Bennett. Len


----------



## Kristina (Dec 5, 2010)

Roger Hall does pretty good work. 

http://www.inkart.net/art/wildlife_art/tortoises/


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 5, 2010)

Its posters but they are really nice in my opinion
http://www.allposters.com/gallery.a...70111166&KWID=157900959&Keyword=Art+Tortoises


----------



## Neal (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions, I'll be checkin' them out.


----------



## Edna (Dec 6, 2010)

Hahahaha! The first time I read your thread title, I understood what you were talking about. Just now, though, I came across it again and my instant thought was that you were letting your torts do some painting. You know, like those horse, elephant, and chimp artists. Brush in the mouth? Littly torty feet in non-toxic paint? The possibilities are actually pretty limited


----------



## ElfDa (Dec 7, 2010)

TortyQueen said:


> Hahahaha! The first time I read your thread title, I understood what you were talking about. Just now, though, I came across it again and my instant thought was that you were letting your torts do some painting. You know, like those horse, elephant, and chimp artists. Brush in the mouth? Littly torty feet in non-toxic paint? The possibilities are actually pretty limited



can you imagine little baby tortie tracks, framed, and on your wall?

maybe itty bitty plaster casts of their footprints, with bows, on your office wall? "see how much I've grown!" 

...that gives me an idea.
c'mere, Penny!


----------



## Kristina (Dec 7, 2010)

ElfDa said:


> ...that gives me an idea.
> c'mere, Penny!



LMAO!!!


----------

